# 7 tornadoes/funnels num so dia!



## J.S. (31 Jul 2015 às 07:24)

Em Ingles porque não tenho muito tempo..

3 full tornadoes and 4 funnels. That is my result of yesterdays outbreak which was confined to my province of Zeeland, Netherlands. Just one slipped over the border and actually was the best one near Rotterdam! 

I expected this to happen even though spoutmodels indicated nothing. (Low level cape). It was very obvious that with a low pressure area right on top of me, extremely cold upper air of -23 C, 3 C at 850 hPA, a lot moist and 19 C seasurfae waters this would give something. So the day before I told my company I took the next day off.

I had two twin spouts, in one case one hit the ground the other not. In the other case when it started out one hit the ground the other not but in 3 minutes their roles had reversed. There were at least 4 stroms with an arcus on it and while I jumped out of the car to shoot one with an extreme downpour (over Middelburg) I only noticed later than a rope tornado was coming down out of the forming arcus (pretty rare). Later on, as you can see, there were actually two coming down simulataneously.

Fantastic day!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

Fabulosa caçada! Parabéns e bem escolhida foi essa folga no trabalho, a previsão acertou em cheio.
Obrigado pela partilha! Espectacular aquele "_rope tornado_", incrivelmente esguio (_slim_)!


----------



## J.S. (4 Ago 2015 às 18:43)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosa caçada! Parabéns e bem escolhida foi essa folga no trabalho, a previsão acertou em cheio.
> Obrigado pela partilha! Espectacular aquele "_rope tornado_", incrivelmente esguio (_slim_)!


Obrigado.

Um filme deste dia....A unica coisa que eu não gostava fui que tudo acontece de 4 - 8 km de mim..Portanto, com chuva entre mim is as tornadoes as photographias 
não são otimas...


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 20:43)

J.S. disse:


> Um filme deste dia



Muito bem realizado e montado, parabéns! 

Seria possível colocar aqui os textos inseridos no vídeo, mesmo que não traduzidos, para se poder fazer a tradução?
Penso que parte da descrição já terá sido feita na primeira mensagem.


----------



## J.S. (5 Ago 2015 às 09:10)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bem realizado e montado, parabéns!
> 
> Seria possível colocar aqui os textos inseridos no vídeo, mesmo que não traduzidos, para se poder fazer a tradução?
> Penso que parte da descrição já terá sido feita na primeira mensagem.


 
E bem possivel! Mas em Ingles, esta um pouco mais facil para mim e ha outras pessoas que não comprendem a nossa lingua.

This the tekst:

*Part I*
30 July 2105
At the end of a warm July very cold air enters the country (NL).
A coladair pocket with -23 C at 500 hPa and 3 C at 850 hPA
will become centered right on top of the province Zeeland.
In combination with seawater of 18 - 19 C and light winds an
ideal situation for heavy stroms with tornado's 
(water- and landspouts).
*Part II:*
8.45 h, Domburg: innocent looking fractus, which can be seen
quite often, is rising up.
Still I keep my camera ready and decide to keep a look at it.
To my surprise the thing rapidly evolves into a slightly rotating
updraft.
I shot a timelapse with my cam handheld....
Cool!!

*Part III*
My favourite spot is however the Oosterscheldekering.
The radar showed me that things looked good over there too.
So on to Neeltje Jans.
It looks idyllic, but indeed: the silence before the storm....

*Part IV:*
A beautiful storm started around 10.00 h on that spot. In the
direction of Noord-Beveland and Walcheren a mesocyclone 
developped, the first sign for a possible tornado!
It is not visible in my pic, but Michel Brands saw the meso
from his spot at Burgh-Sluis.

*Part V:*
On to the Northsea part of the Oosterscheldekering....Bingo!

*Part VI:*
A tornado and a funnel. When I had run over the dyke their roles changed!

*Part VII*:
Shortly after the rains came in that destroyed the spouts. The mercury
went down to 11 C!

*Part VIII*
The radar showed me the rain would continue. So I decided to move
back to the dunes southwest of Domburg, more based on hope than
good judgement.
*Part IX:*
Arrow

From Gapinge looking at the Oosterschelde. The cloud was not at the horizon.
it was hovering just above ground.

Wallcloud?

*Part X*:
So onto the dunes...when I got out, and here had become was dry. I had a great
view on a heavy downpour over Middelburg. I saw an arcus was forming, but
there was more to see.
*Part XI:*
Arrow....Waterspout nr3.
*Part XII*
Arrow
Another duo!

*Part XIII*
It was 13 o'clock and I had already seen so much.
So this is how the rest of the day panned out.

*Part XIV:*
And yes: a fat funnel!

*Part XV:*
Funnel nr.7 eneded the day.
*PART XVI:*
Result:
3 fully formed tornado's
4 funnel clouds
3 arcusclouds
A whole lot of fun!
Thanks for watching!


Cumprimentos,

Jorge Sereno


----------

